# Want to breed Fox, could do with help



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ok im using this website for the genetics
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/index.html

acording the the site a blue fox's code should be at/* B/* cch/cch d/d P/*
black fox should be at/* B/* cch/cch D/* P/*

So i have a Blue Burmese female, acording to the site her code should be a/a B/* cch/ch d/d P/*
so would i be right in thinking i may be able to get fox if i breed her to a black and tan at/* B/* C/* D/* P/* in hopes of getting at/a b/* C/cch D/d and then breed 2 tougher with these codes in hopes of getting either black or blue fox? (i know i wont be able to tell C/cch and C/ch apart untill i breed them)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

also would A/at be black and tan?

and what colour would a mouse with these codes be?
a/at B/* C/cch D/d P/* 
a/at B/* C/ch D/d P/*


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A/a^t should be agouti tan, and I think the other two would be black and tan.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

PPVallhunds said:


> ok im using this website for the genetics
> http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/index.html
> 
> acording the the site a blue fox's code should be at/* B/* cch/cch d/d P/*
> ...


Yes, you are on the right way! Breed the Blue Fox to the Black Tan. Select for the Black Tans (if you are lucky some will be at/at). All will be carriers of Blue (D/d) and 50% will be carriers for cch (the other 50% will be carriers for ch).

Breed the F1 to each other, but if you have the chance, breed the mother to her best Black Tan son too, this will increase the chance to get blue babies from 25% to 50%.

Regards, Roland


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks Roland, i dont have a fox yet, got a burmese she has the cch. sadly my B&T is a female so ill have to breed her to get a B&T male first lol im never simple. been working out all possible codes (ignoring B, D, P genes for now) and it looks like ill have quite a few test breedings ahead to see who carrys what genes. Ill keep everyone updated, got my male in with all 4 femals at the moment as work haas run out of pinkies but so far he is getting his but kicked by one female, poor little guy


----------

